# Mini Thickness Sander For Segmented Rings



## W.Y. (Sep 5, 2010)

I made a mini thickness sander   for making the thickness  of segmented  rings  as  accurate and as  even  a   thickness as they are required to be for the best outcome of the segmented   turning project  into which they are going to be Incorporated. 

Of course it could be used for many other small items where thickness sanding is important . 

Here are pictures of it . 

What's that you say ? ? ? ?  That is no thickness sander   ! !   . That is just a sanding disk. . . . . . LOL 














OK , allow me  me explain .
 Pictures are better than words but then pictures and words combined are   better still so I made a little video of how it becomes a  mini thickness  sander  when put into use. .

Here is a link to the video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2dDxFjXJvs


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 5, 2010)

Very cool jig William! :good:


----------



## arioux (Sep 5, 2010)

I love it.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## alphageek (Sep 5, 2010)

Way cool... Man, I need another drill press... My cheapie one can't do this - I've wanted a new drill press, but this gives me a good thing to look for when I look at them.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 5, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Way cool... Man, I need another drill press... My cheapie one can't do this - I've wanted a new drill press, but this gives me a good thing to look for when I look at them.



That is only a five inch disc using regular 5"  ROS pads  so you might be able to make it work on yours  as long as your quill is a true 90  to the table  in both directions.

The drill press  shown is a big old 16 speed bench top model I bought from   a newspaper add about 15 years ago.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 5, 2010)

William O Young said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > Way cool... Man, I need another drill press... My cheapie one can't do this - I've wanted a new drill press, but this gives me a good thing to look for when I look at them.
> ...



LOL.. Not much true anything about my drill press... its a tiny HF junk... Theres a reason that I drill on the lathe 

But its on my wish list.. and if I can remove a thickness sander from the list, maybe I can justify the drill press sooner.  (crossing my fingers for craigs list!)


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 5, 2010)

Good tool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 5, 2010)

Excellent idea!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome idea! I have a POS HF drill press but I have keeping my eyes open for a better one on Craig's List. May end up on my Christmas list in February from Uncle Sam.


----------



## joeatact (Sep 6, 2010)

Great Idea thanks for sharing it.


----------

